# Berkshire East - 3/8/2015



## Bostonian (Mar 8, 2015)

*Date: *3/18/2015

*Resort: *Berkshire East, Charlemonte MA

*Conditions: *Overcast, Snowing, Packed Powder 

*Trip Report:*  So today I made my very first trip out to Berkshire East, and what a great mountain and easily accessable off of route 2.  Took me a little over an hour and a half to get there, and it was snowing off and on.  It was about 30F, and it was a fantastic day out on the snow.  I hit up most of the trails, and some trees too.  The only issue I had today was that I got stuck on the lift for about 40 minutes, but did score a free ride on the mountain coaster, which I will be using when I go back next time!  Favorite Runs:  UMass, Competition, Blizzard Island (trees).  I cannot wait to check this place out again sometime soon!

The approach over the bridge






Base Area:





Looking down Competition:





Looking down Flying Cloud:





One last photo of Competition:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 8, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2015)

no skis on the rack, no crowds today?


----------



## Hado226 (Mar 8, 2015)

No crowds EVER. Nice the family decided to run till 5 to make up for the lift issue mid afternoon


----------



## The Sneak (Mar 8, 2015)

Which chair went down?
The new one?

Glad you had a great day and got to see what so many of us go on and on about. It's a great hill.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hado226 (Mar 8, 2015)

New chair. Wire on a tower sensor loosened up. Took a while to rule out control room issues then get someone up onto the tower.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2015)

Hado226 said:


> ....



Hado, you seem to know the place. both times i've been there this year they were claiming 100% open but top of East Glade was roped off. what's the deal, rope = closed or rope=open but don't go down unless you are know what you are doing ?


----------



## Hado226 (Mar 8, 2015)

That sign isn't really east glades. East Glades is accessed off Bear Run, is open and in great shape. The upper piece, off Mohawk, was torn up badly when the power lines for the windmill were put up - lots of big jagged rock guaranteed to cost Ptek and edges. A bit east of the ribbon is skiable.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2015)

Hado226 said:


> That sign isn't really east glades. East Glades is accessed off Bear Run, is open and in great shape. The upper piece, off Mohawk, was torn up badly when the power lines for the windmill were put up - lots of big jagged rock guaranteed to cost Ptek and edges. A bit east of the ribbon is skiable.



thanks. might be back next sunday and will check it out off Bear Run


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 9, 2015)

It was a lot of fun!  I couldn't figure out how to get into East Glades either.  But no worries... I will have to come here more often now that I found how cool B-East is!  Almost like a mini-Magic!


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hado226 said:


> That sign isn't really east glades. East Glades is accessed off Bear Run, is open and in great shape. The upper piece, off Mohawk, was torn up badly when the power lines for the windmill were put up - lots of big jagged rock guaranteed to cost Ptek and edges. A bit east of the ribbon is skiable.



I made that mistake a couple years ago. My skis survived though.


----------



## arik (Mar 10, 2015)

Hado226 said:


> That sign isn't really east glades. East Glades is accessed off Bear Run, is open and in great shape. The upper piece, off Mohawk, was torn up badly when the power lines for the windmill were put up - lots of big jagged rock guaranteed to cost Ptek and edges. A bit east of the ribbon is skiable.



OMG thank you I thought I keep missing out on the upper section


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 11, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> Almost like a mini-Magic!



It's really only about 200 feet less vert than Magic. Not quite as steep in most places but similar amount of woods. So not *that* "mini"


----------

